# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  CD جامع : امنیت ، شبیه ساز ، منابع اخذ مدرک  Cisco

## Inprise

سلام ،

تصمیم گرفتم تمام منابع موجود برای :

 آموزش نحوه کار با مسیریابها ، سوئیچها و  VoIP Gateway های سیسکو 
منابع مکتوب اخذ مدارک بین المللی سیسکو ،  CCNA , CCNP
منابع اخذ مدرک بین المللی امنیتی سیسکو ،  CCSP
فیلمهای آموزشی نحوه تنظیمات ، پیکره بندی و کاربری ابزار آلات سیسکو
شبیه ساز سیستم عامل  IOS ، سیستم عامل تجهیزات اکتیو سیسکو
ابزارهای گرافیکی برای مدیریت ، راهبری و پیکره بندی مسیریابهای سیسکو
ابزارهای تست امنیت و پیکره بندی قواعد امنیتی فایروالهای سیسکو ،  PIX
چند کتاب آموزشی در مورد ایجاد  ISP و  PSP ( فون سرویس پرو وایدر ) با استفاده از تجهیزات سیسکو
سوالات امتحانی و جوابهای تشریحی ( انگلیسی ) سالهای اخیر امتحانات فوق الذکر

روی یک سی دی منتشر کنم . کلیه نرم افزارهای مذکور بدون محدودیت و ثبت شده هستند و کلیه کتابها و مراجع مکتوب الکترونیکی و با کیفیت بالا میباشند . چنین محتویاتی در قالب یک سی دی برای بار اول است که منتشر میشه ، با قیمت نازل و مقطوع : بیست هزار تومان .

"فقط" در صورتیکه متقاضیان این بسته نرم افزاری از "ده نفر" بیشتر باشند ، سی دی فوق رو برای مدیر سایت ارسال میکنم و ازش خواهش میکنم با امکاناتی که دارد توزیعش کند .

موفق باشید  :)

----------


## Gladiator

اولین متقاضی .

به همگان توصیه میکنم این CD رو بخرید چون با مشخصاتی که داده شده خیلی با ازرشه .

موفق باشید .

----------


## phantasm

دومین متقاضی :P

----------


## برنامه نویس جوان

سلام

من هم سومی :)

----------


## JavanSoft

4نفر

----------


## majid_n

نفر پنجم هم منم .
اینپرایز جان مرسی . راستی مطالب فارسی هم توش پیدا میشه ؟؟

----------


## Gladiator

بدو بدو تموم شد ...

20 تومن بده مدرک سیسکو بگیر ...

بدو که از دنیای IT عقب موندی ...

اگر تا فردا نفر ششم پیدا نشه به قیمت 10 تومن اضافه میشه !  :mrgreen:

----------


## faramarz_s

بنده را هم حساب کنید.بازم می گم اگه آدرس بدید حواله می کنم واگر credit card دارید ارسال میکنم :lol:

----------


## amir_masoud

منم هستم

----------


## mehrzad007

اسم ما رو هم بنویس...

----------


## Best Programmer

اقا اسم ما را هم حتما بنویس البته منم کتابای زیادی از سیسکو را دارم که برایتان ارسال میکنم که اگر در CD نبود اضافه شود . تا ما هم در این امر خیر مفید باشیم.

08/24/2002  07&#58;46 PM    &lt;DIR>          ACRC 490 Questions
08/24/2002  07&#58;46 PM    &lt;DIR>          CCNA Complete Training Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;46 PM    &lt;DIR>          CCNA Library Prep High Performance Solutions for Desktop Connect
08/24/2002  07&#58;46 PM    &lt;DIR>          CCNA Personel Testing Center
08/24/2002  07&#58;49 PM    &lt;DIR>          CCNA Routing and Switching Study Guide &#40;Exam 640-407&#41;
08/24/2002  07&#58;46 PM    &lt;DIR>          CCNA Tester 1.2
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          CIsco SS7-CCS7 Dial Access Solution System Integration Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;46 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco AS5x00 Case Study for Basic IP Modem Services
08/24/2002  07&#58;46 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Access *** Solutions Using Tunneling Technology
09/11/2002  04&#58;21 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco CBT Collections
08/24/2002  07&#58;47 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco CBT Player
08/24/2002  07&#58;46 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Catalyst Token Ring Switching Implementation Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;47 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Dial Case Study
08/24/2002  07&#58;47 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Dial Solutions Quick Configuration Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;47 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco EIGRP White Papers
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco OSPF Design Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;47 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Official ACRC Exam Certification Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;47 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Official CCNA Exam Certification Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Official CLSE Exam Certification Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Official TFTP Server 1.1
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          Cisco Secure *** Client Solutions Guide
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          Comptia Network+ 2.1 Test Pro
08/24/2002  07&#58;49 PM    &lt;DIR>          Configuring Cisco Routers for ISDN
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          IPSubnetter 1.0
08/24/2002  07&#58;49 PM    &lt;DIR>          Internet Routing Architectures
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          MS Test Pro 70-59  Microsoft TCP-IP Exam
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          MS Test Pro 70-73  Windows NT Workstation 4.0 Exam
08/24/2002  07&#58;48 PM    &lt;DIR>          Network AddressTranslation &#40;NAT&#41; White Paper
08/24/2002  07&#58;49 PM    &lt;DIR>          Router Simulator  CCNA 1.25
08/24/2002  07&#58;53 PM    &lt;DIR>          Semester 1
08/24/2002  07&#58;58 PM    &lt;DIR>          Semester 2
09/11/2002  04&#58;38 PM    &lt;DIR>          Semester 3
09/11/2002  04&#58;39 PM    &lt;DIR>          Semester 4
08/24/2002  08&#58;01 PM    &lt;DIR>          Wildcard Mask Checker

البته من این ها را در سال 2002 دانلود کردم ولی الان کتاب های جدید تری هم وجود دارد که متاسفانه من ندارم ( اگر هم داشتم فرصت خوندن پیدا نمی کردم)

----------


## Best Programmer

راستی اقای مهندس اگر فیلم آموزشی یا مقاله اموزشی خوبی هم راجع به ISA دارید لطف کنید. یه طوری باشه که مثلا گفته باشه چه جور Transparent کرد و از این حرفا و این سبک.

----------


## Gladiator

خدا مرگتون بده ٬ هنوز 10 تا نشدین ؟ برای همینه که آقای کرامتی از دستتون زجر میکشه  :mrgreen:

----------


## Best Programmer

اقای گلادیاتور عزیز .من فکر میکنم بیایم یه چند تا یوزر الکی درست کنیم و ................. :evil2:  :mrgreen:  :skull:

----------


## Gladiator

نه عزیزم ٬ فایده ندارن عشقای امروزی چشاتو روزو شب به در بدوزی ٬ ارزش زندگی به دوست داشتنه تا کی باید بسازی و بسوزی ....

----------


## amir_masoud

جناب inprise عزیز
حتمآ باید دوستان بیشتر از ده نفر باشند ؟
نمی شه این سی دی رو در اختیار دوستانی که تا حالا اعلام امادگی کردن بزارین.
اگه این کار رو انجام بدید واقعآ ممنونتون می شیم .
با تشکر

----------


## mhaeri

سلام منم هستم
میشم چندمی؟
10 شد؟
 :kiss:

----------


## houtanal

من هم می خوام! کافیه!

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

CD آماده ارائه است.

برای آگاهی از نحوه واریز مبلغ و دریافت سفارش اینجا را ببینید:

http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=6827

قیمت CD : *بیست هزار تومان*.

----------


## Best Programmer

> قیمت CD : بیست هزار تومان.


اقا اقساطی هم میدید؟ طی 2 ماه ؟

----------


## Monaa

من فقط شبیه سازش رو میخواهم امکانش هست ؟ 
بازم باید هزینه تمام سی  دی رو بدم ؟

----------


## hyrbod

ما هم هستیم ! نفر چندم؟ ولی یه ذره هم تخفیف بدین آخه. :?

----------


## Gilbert

منم هستم

----------


## kanymanga

سلام خدمت آقای inprise

 منم این CD  امنیت شبکه و منابع cisco  را می خواهم اما گویا هنوز CD آن حاضر نشده ؟؟

 اگر اشتباه می کنم بگید .

 ممنون .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

CD آماده است. فروشگاه برنامه نویس را ببینید.

----------


## MicroGalaxy

اگه فارسی باشه 20000 که هیچی دوست هزارتومن می دم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

راستی من هم می خوام ...........

----------


## MicroGalaxy

ببخشد دویست هزارتومن

----------


## MM_Mofidi

آقا منم میخواهم . ولی جیبم سوراخه ماکه حرفه ای کار نیستیم که مایه دار باشیم. :cry:  :cry:

----------


## _alish_

با ضمانت پس از فروش که من مبتدی را در بعضی از مشکلات راهنمایی کنید ، منم هستم
چون مفهوم شبکه بدون عمل و راهنما برای من یکی مشکله ولی واقعا دوست دارم یاد بگیرم
باز هم ممنون :flower:

----------


## محمد امیریان

سلام

میخوام بدونم الان هم این سی دی موجود هست ؟

----------


## hamidsaadat

سلام 
منم هستم ومی خوام مثل همین دوستمون بدونم هنوز سی دی موجود هست
لطفا جواب  بدین
متشکرم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بله، موجود است.

----------


## karbasian

سلام دوست عزیز
همکار من یه بار درخواست کرده بود خبری نشد . اگه میشه من میخوام . ایمیل باید بدم یا شماره تلفن ؟ ایمیل بنده : endevb@yahoo.com البته اگه باید شماره بدم یا زنگ بزنم به جایی ممنون میشم به من بگید.
بیصبرانه منتظرم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

تلفن: 4717947
1466281-0912

----------


## karbasian

با عرض سلام خدمت مدیر محترم
دوست عزیز بنده هرچی شماره همراه رو میگیرم که پیغامهای مختلف میده و امکان تماس وجود نداره شماره ثابتی هم که دادید بوق آزاد میزنه و کسی جواب نمیده . براتون هم تو سایت پی ام گذاشتم خبری نشد دیگه گفتم اینجا بنویسم شاید جوابی ببینم . ممنون میشم  اگه امکان داره یه شماره ای بدید که بشه تماس برقرار کرد الان سه روزه که تلاش میکنم ولی موفق نشدم.
با تشکر فراوان  :thnx:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

متاسفانه تلفن های این منطقه چند روزه که مشکل داره.

از طریق pm پیگیری فرمایید.

با تشکر.

----------


## karbasian

*** حذف شد ***

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

دوست محترم!؟ کرباسیان:

همانطور که قبلا هم گفتم مشکلتان را بصورت خصوصی با شخص مربوطه مطرح کنید. صحنه عموم محل طرح مسائل خصوصی شما نیست  :sad2:

----------

